# Electronic Smoker Advice/Questions



## djtech2k (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a similar thread in the charcoal smoker forum because I am really struggling with the decision for my next smoker.  I currently have 2 not so great charcoal smokers and I want to buy something new.  I was about 75% sure that I was going to buy the Big Green Egg, but I have recently been thinking that I should check all options first.  The BGE is very $$ and dealing with my cheaper charcoal smokers takes a lot of work, so it makes me question charcoal.

So I want to look into electric.  How is the taste/moisture of meats smoked in an electric smoker?  How is it compared to charcoal?  How is the smoke generated?

Now what about the electric smokers?  I have had the following models suggested to me:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...ctric+Smoker&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

On that note, I noticed the Bradleys, like:

http://www.basspro.com/Bradley-Smoker-6Rack-Digital-Electric-Smoker/product/81944/36360

There seems to be all sorts of different ones, so what would be a solid choice?  I am looking for something to make it easy to make great smoked meats.


----------



## jzampier (Apr 10, 2012)

I too looked at smokers for a LONG time.  After reading about the Electric smoker MES40, it just made sense to me.  Plug it in, set it and forget it....to a sense.  Alot of people that have the MES40 end up getting the AMNPS from Todd and almost all of them get the Maverick remote thermo too.  If you read up on the problems the MES has with temp readings, not all experience the problems.  So rid yourself of concern and get the maverick.  The AMNPS will produce smoke for up to 11 hours without refilling it.  Much better than having to worry about the wood chips in the small chip tray that the MES has. 

IMO, why worry about charcoal running out or chips running out and having to refill it every 30 minutes. 

Get the MES40, last years model from Sams Club for $299 if you don't want to spend $449 for the newest one from Cabela's.

AMNPS runs about $30-40, sawdust or Pellets are reasonable as well, $6 for 2lbs or so.

The Maverick ET732 is about $60 ish depends on where you look.  Not a neccessity but not a bad idea for long smokes over night and what not.


----------



## badbob (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the MES40 from Sam's and the AMNPS and Maverick from Todd. They all work great so I'm real happy with them.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 10, 2012)

X2 with both


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 11, 2012)

The MES40+Mav732+AMNPS=Great Q under $500

If money is no object, Cookshack Amerique is a similar size for $1700+/-

Lots of guys making tons of Smoked goodness in the MES 30 & 40's...JJ


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the great fedback.  Keep it coming :)So the Masterbuilt seems to get good marks.  Any opinions on the Bradley?I am a bit curious about the smoke part of it. What does it burn/run on?  I know the Bradley uses its own "discs" or whatever.  For the others, can I use normal wood chips or do I have to buy something different?  Wood chips I buy now for my charcoal smokers and are easy to find locally.How is the food taste and moisture level compared to charcoal smokers?  Is there a difference?One thing I just noticed from reading some specs is that the electric smokers seem to max out around 275 degrees whereas the BGE is regularly used over 500 for things like pizzas and stuff like that.  I know thats a lot different than smoking and I know 275 should be more than enough temp for smoking.  Do you guys find yourself wishing you had something different from your electric smokers or is it really a complete smoking solution for you?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2012)

dj, morning....  If you want to smoke stuff....  generally low and slow is the norm.... less than 225 usually....  if you want to cook a steak, my choice is 600 deg or higher..... pizza about the same... I do not know of a unit that will do everything with any success....  

I have modified my MES to use a smoke generator and the electronics for heat only....  I chose an AMNPS or something similar.... better control of smoke and better control of heat....  using the heating element to make smoke is tricky.... 

I think you may end up getting 2 or even three outdoor cooking units to do what you are suggesting....  find the best unit for each application and you will be in hog heaven and making great food...

Dave


----------



## hkeiner (Apr 11, 2012)

> How is the food taste and moisture level compared to charcoal smokers? Is there a difference?


To some, there is a difference in the result when using a charcoal vs. an electric smoker. Kind of like when some see a difference in result when using a charcoal grill vs. a gas grill. IMO gas grills are more popular than charcoal grills because of their greater convenience, which overshadows any noticable difference in the final result. I think the same applies to smokers. The hard question is whether the difference in result between a charcoal vs. electric smoker is enough to choose charcoal over electric. The opinions you will likekly see on this electric smokers forum will most likely be (rightly) biased towards the electric smokers. My opinion is that the MES/AMNPS/Maverick setup is so much easier to use and provides such good results that using a charcoal smoker is not worth the extra effort.


----------



## deltadude (Apr 11, 2012)

djtech2k, IMHO you have two serious bang for buck choices.

1st for the electric the MES 40 is a solid performer with plenty of capacity that will achieve the desired results plus capable of cooking enough Q for 50+ people.  Included in the MES are features not found in other smokers except as options for extra dollars, internal temp sensor, meat probe, 1200 watts of power, window to view your Q, and digital controller, plus external wood chip loader, and plenty of capacity.  Further you have the testimony in this forum of hundreds who strongly agree that the MES works great.

2nd the charcoal smoker recommendation would be the Weber Smoky Mountain WSM.  The WSM is such a good smoker that many competition BBQ teams either use it as a primary smoker or a backup.  In 2009 the KCBS (Kansas City BBQ society, largest competition circuit) team of the year used exclusively WSM smokers.  There is absolutely no doubt the WSM is capable of the finest quality Q.  The price of the WSM for such an extremely capable smoker is low compared to other popular competition smoke cookers, thus serious bang for buck.

So you need to figure out do you want to compete in the future in a BBQ competition or see if you can cook like the pros, then buy a WSM.  OR, you want equally as good Q but the simple ease of cooking that a electric MES provides.  The one serious advantage the MES has is cost of operation, you can beat electric for cost per cook.  However if you plan ahead you can buy charcoal briquettes in quantity when stores offer huge discount sales.

Remember though its not the smoker/cooker but the cook that makes the difference in how good Q will taste.


----------



## capntrip (Apr 11, 2012)

Check out the smokin-it line of smokers all 5 star reviews and I have the model 1 and it is built well and has a low wattage element all stainless steel and on wheels so you can roll it in and out of the house www.smokin-it.com   They also have excellent customer service!


----------



## skygreenbud (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the Landmann Smoky mountain Vertical 2 drawer Electric smoker. Advertised on the Northern Tool website???


----------



## beerbelley (Apr 11, 2012)

I purchased the Green Mountain Grill and Smoker about a year ago, could not be happier with it.  This is a pellet grill if your not familiar with the brand.  I would advise you take a look at this smoker.


----------



## lostarrow (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had both a  MES & a WSM.
The WSM will run for 15 hours with one load of fuel. Ir is a " Set & Forget cooker"
The  cost of charcoal, runs $2.50 to $4.00 / cook
Cleanup takes 10 min.
The product is EXCELLENT
The MES will run as a set & forget smoker.
The cost of fuel for a cook is pennies.
The cleanup is 5-10 min
The product is GOOD
I still have the WSM , gave the MES to my nephew


----------



## deltadude (Apr 12, 2012)

lostarrow said:


> I have had both a MES & a WSM.
> The WSM will run for 15 hours with one load of fuel. Ir is a " Set & Forget cooker"
> The cost of charcoal, runs $2.50 to $4.00 / cook
> Cleanup takes 10 min.
> ...


Thanks lostarrow for sharing your experience with both smokers.  If Weber had the 22" WSM when I bought my MES40 I probably would have purchased the WSM, I truly believe they are exceptional smokers and serious bang for buck.  However, even with a 22" WSM I doubt you can smoke 16 full racks of ribs (none cut in half or folded).  I do ribs more than anything in my MES, and whether I am doing 3 or 4 racks or 12-16 racks I love the capacity of my MES 40, plus if doing 8 racks or less I can simply lay 2 rib racks per each grill.  I have thought about buying the new WSM 22", however my next addition to my BBQ/Smoking equipment will be an outdoor wood fired pizza oven, so the WSM will have to wait a few years.


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow this is great info!  Thanks to all for responding.

The WSM is surely a popular smoker on these forums.  Nearly every1 seems to like it.  I just started to smoke last summer and I am just hooked.  I have 2 bad/cheap smokers that I really struggle to manage temps with.  I am still a beginner and am learning as I go/read.  For example, the smoke I did last weekend was a 3lb brisket, 4lb chicken, and a few pieces of salmon.  I smoked it for about 6 hours or so in total (not all items were on the whole time).  I went thru over 1 full bag of lump coal and even dipped into a bag of briquettes to "fill-in" toward the end.  I had to reload the side fire box at least 2x.  Its a lot of work.  Thats really how I got started looking.  My buddy has a BGE, so he preaches about it.  With the level of effot I have had to use on my cheap/bad smokers, it makes me gun-shy on anything charcoal, even though I know better smokers have to be much easier to manage temps.  Now with all of your great things said about the electric smokers, its really making it difficult for me :)

So with the electric smokers, and specifically the MES, how does the smoke generation work?  Do u use normal wood chips?  Does the heater inside the smoker burn the chips or is there an external source that burns it?  I just want to make sure that if I do buy an electric smoker, then I can get the stuff I need easily or locally and that it will not be an unpredictable or painful thing to manage. 

I see many references to the AMNS or whatever and I am guessing its a tray that u put inside the smoker that creates smoke, but not sure....and I am not sure why u woudl need/want it.

Thanks again!!


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 12, 2012)

I went through the same decision making last Fall.  I really wanted to get a wood smoker, but my wife - Bless Her - reminded me that I am getting older (70) and probably wouldn't want to work to keep it fired on a long, long smoke.  So, I bought the MES40 at Sam's for $299 then went for Todd's AMNPS and some pellets indifferent woods.  I already had the Maverick. 

My first smoke was the Thanksgiving bird (yeah, a little cock-sure, I know).  My next were ribs and Boston butts that I did for guests coming from out of town to our daughter's wedding at the first of the year.  Since then I've done some chickens - 4 at once on beer cans - and last weekend a brisket. 

Despite my lack of experience and knowledge, all of the smokes came out well.  SMF is the killer place for asking questions and getting help as you go along.

So, my advice would be to consider how much you want to work at smoking and how much you want to automate.  Automation won for me and I couldn't be happier with the MES.  I don't think you can beat that price point anywhere.  As a retiree I couldn't justify the cost of BGE.

One of these days I'm probably gonna snag a WSM just to try it.  I have a tabletop Weber that I use for grilling.

Let us know what you decide.  You will have folks here who can help you with just about any choice you make.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 12, 2012)

djtech2k said:


> Wow this is great info!  Thanks to all for responding.
> 
> So with the electric smokers, and specifically the MES, how does the smoke generation work?  Do u use normal wood chips?  Does the heater inside the smoker burn the chips or is there an external source that burns it?  I just want to make sure that if I do buy an electric smoker, then I can get the stuff I need easily or locally and that it will not be an unpredictable or painful thing to manage.
> 
> ...


dj, evening.... The AMNPS (pellet smoker version) they are so cool.... light them and they burn for 10 hrs maybe more with pellets.... they will burn chips too (I've heard).... I have to do a test with chips,(so much to do, so little time).....  I am so impressed with this little unit, I have built many smoke gens and Todd's is the best....  It don't get any better than that....  Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

The MES as is with it's Chip Drawer works great. You load a small handfull of chips every 30-40 minutes and it's good to go. Because it uses the Main heating coil to burn the chips it is hard pressed to make smoke below 180*F, no big deal because for most items, Birds ,Butts and Ribs we are a 225*. However, if Sausage, Cheese or Bacon is your goal, you need to generate smoke at 70 to 170*F and the coil, in the MES, is not on long enough to get the chips to burn. This is where a Cold smoke generator like the Awesome AMNPS comes in. You get 10+ hours of TBS in a variety of flavors for less than $1. So for about $350 there is nothing that you can't smoke!

BTW... Even if you went with the BGE at 4X the price of the MES...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...you would still need to get the AMNPS to do Sausage, Bacon and Cheese...AND...You will need to buy a SECOND BGE to fit the same amount of stuff as ONE MES...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 21, 2012)

Again, great info.

I am really leaning towards the MES now.  So I am assuming you all suggest the 40"?  I see some different ones at different sites, like ones with remote, etc.  Any particular suggestion for which model or where to get it?

With such a strong endorsement, I guess I am going to have to get the AMNPS also.  Anything special about getting it?  For example, do I get chips or these pellets I see u mentioned?  I have never seen pellets so I am not sure where to get those if I need them.

With the AMNPS, how do you light it or keep it smoking without burning too fast or going out?

I also see the strong endorsement for the Maverick.  Wheres the best place to get it also?  I would love to be able to get all of these at like Home Depot since its local and I have a gift card, but let me know the best price/option.

Thanks!


----------



## tromaron (Apr 22, 2012)

djtech2k said:


> Again, great info.
> 
> I am really leaning towards the MES now.  So I am assuming you all suggest the 40"? The 40 is great.  Holds lots of meat & can fit a whole rack of ribs without cutting.  I see some different ones at different sites, like ones with remote, etc.  Any particular suggestion for which model or where to get it?  The latest model available comes with the remote.  It's cheapest from Sam's Club.  If you don't have a membership, you can get a 1 day pass for 10% more.  The newest model isn't available yet, but it moves the control panel to the front, also the grease tray.  It also moves the vent to the left side.
> 
> ...


----------



## da maxx (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with everything stated about the MES and A-Maze-N Products. I was also new to electric smokers. My wife bought me the MES 30 on a special from HSN. Since then I've been smoking every weekend. After researching these forums. I bought the AMNPS smoker and few pounds of pellets. Then I went back and ordered the Maverick probe. I just recently placed a third order with them for more pellets and extra probes. Todd offers free shipping on the entire order when you purchase the Maverick ET-732. This is an excellent deal. The Maverick is two temperature probes in one unit. One for the smoker and the other for the meat. The wireless is the icing-on-the-cake. My only regret is not buying all the products from A-Maze-N on the same order.


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Apr 22, 2012)

Over the winter of 2010 I began the quest to find BOTH a new smoker and a new grill.

I have used a propane grill and hated it, so therefore propane smokers were out right from the git go.

Hands down my preference for both grilling and smoking is real wood.

I have used an old R2D2 style smoker and a Weber 22.5 Kettle for many years, feeding both of them wood.

I always have some charcoal on hand for the "WE GOTTA GRILL FOOD RIGHT NOW!!!!!" times but I still toss in some real wood for the flavor.

All that being said I was very leary of electric smokers....... the up side being that they use real wood chunks, or pellets or biscuits for the smoke and looked to be MUCH easier than my old way of smoking which involved babysitting the smoker ALL DAY.

After reading many many many posts on this and other forums I pulled the trigger and bought the MES 30.

Everyone said to get the 40 due to the increased cooking area but since I was replacing both grill and smoker I personally had to cut a few corners in my choices and went with the 30.

Am I disappointed at all?  NO!

Did it take some getting used to smoking on electric? Yes.

.

Was it a huge learning curve? No.... time is time and temps are temps just gotta learn the nature of the beast.

Have I completely ruined any food in it? No. Unlike a propane, charcoal, OR stickburner the temps are stable and it is NEARLY impossible to have a flare up while your back it turned that reduces food to charred cinders. I say nearly due to the fact that you can overfill the chip tray and add red hot charcoal to it and create a run away fire...... I haven't done this but it could happen if you listen to bad advice.

Is the flavor there? Yes. There is, in my opinion, a slightly lower quality of finished product from my MES than I was able to produce using my old method. Most people will not be able to notice any difference at all. Added Experience may remove that difference as well. Time will tell.

Is it easier ? YES, yes, yes, a thousand times YES! Before I bought the MES it was an all day event rushing back and forth from the smoker to the kitchen..... prep food run out check temps, back to prep, back to feed fire, back to prep, back to damp the fire down, back to prep, ad infinitum. With the MES once the temp is up, the food is in, and the Thin Blue Smoke is starving the neighbors to death, all you have to do is go back to add a few chips every half hour to an hour. That's it!  Todds AMNPS even removes that small task. Money WELL spent!

What about modifications to the MES to make it work properly? Out of the box, IT WORKS!

Can it be improved on with mods? Of course it can. The first recommendation is to add a chimney pipe onto the top vent to improve the draft, especially in slightly windy situations. Some use soup cans, some elbows for flue pipe, I used aluminum flashing rolled up to the proper diameter. Best thing about this mod is that it is not permanent and does no damage to the smoker. The pipe just sits there in the opening for the vent.... no cutting or drilling required. Some people have added deflectors, reflectors, baffles, heat sinks, etc. however I have not found that to be necessary.

Would I buy it again? Yes.

Would you recommend the MES to a friend? Yes and I have several times and they have likewise been happy with the decision to follow my recommendation.

Will I ever go back to my old stickburner? Never say never........ But I strongly doubt it. I can ALWAYS cook on my stickburner, I can cook in my MES as long as there is electricity...... so If the power is off then no smoking. Unless I buy a generator for backup :)

What about smoking during the winter months? I rarely smoked during the winter in my old smoker. I smoked all winter long with my MES sitting on the back patio (covered but open) and had no problem maintaining temps. No more eating bags of frozen pulled pork in December!

Anything bad about the MES 30? It is short...... It needs to be placed on a table or riser of some sort to be at a comfortable work height. I built a miniature picnic table about 2 feet tall and now it is perfect. Decking scraps, a nail gun and two hours time.

Is it really "set it and forget it"? Almost. Add a good remote temp probe and Todds AMNPS and it is as close to set it and forget it as anything can ever be.

tldr; Buy the MES 30 or 40 and you will be happy.


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic!

So the Maverick has a probe for the grill temp and the meat temp?  Why would you need to buy more probes?  Does the built-in probes in the MES not work well?

So with the AMNPS, should I buy chips or pellets or what?  How much should I buy, especially if I cant buy it locally like regular chips?

I am shopping for the MES and most places seem to have the MES30 for like $289, but I havent seen anyone with the MES40.  I dont know if I need the 40 or not, but nobody seems to carry it.  Home Depot, WalMart, Lowes, etc all carry the MES30.  Hopefully its the new model with the remote.

Since I havent laid eyes on it yet, is the MES ok to leave outdoors?  I mean is it something that will rust out or ok to smoke in different temps?  Where I am, we get all 4 seasons, so it gets hot and it gets cold/snowy.

I think I have read enough to convince me to get the MES.  Even though my old charcoal smokers have made great food, I could use some more help so that its not an all day event for me.  The BGE still sounds amazing and the WSM sounds good too.  I had thought about the Bradley before you guys really filled me in on the MES.

Now its time to find the right model and the right price so I can start smoking with a new MES!  Looks like I'll need to go ahead and order the Maverick and the AMNPS too.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2012)

dj, morning....  w-m has them for $189.... delivered free to your local w-m.... that is how I got mine....   Todd can handle all the trimmings for you in the AMNPS and Therm dep't...   Dave

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse/7811422


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeh I saw that at W-M.  I think I want to get the MES 40 and I definitely want the newer one with the remote.  Those seem to be a lot more difficult to find.


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Apr 22, 2012)

The link Dave posted is the exact one I have..... mine came from WM.

As for the remote..... bells and whistles.

With a good aftermarket temp probe, Maverick, you are good to go.

PLUS when, not if but when, the cord to the probe breaks the Mavericks are replaceable. Todd sells those as well.

The remote sounds like a good idea....... at first.

Turn it on without stepping foot outside....... Until you go out to put your food in and find out that the neighbors kitten has crawled inside last night. I always open mine up to be sure it is clean and empty before firing it up. Just sayin'

Changing the temp without going out....... Rarely do you need to change the temp during a smoke other than ramping up the heat towards the end to dry up the bark a bit maybe.

Checking cabinet temp and meat temp..... Aftermarket therms do that too.

Just sayin' don't get dazzled by the lights and bells and whistles and windows.

The 40 certainly has a larger capacity But you can still cook a LOT of food in the 30. I have cooked for 15 hungry people with my 30. still had plenty of room in the smoker for more food and plenty of leftovers after the feeding frenzy was over. Some day I probably WILL buy a 40 just because it is bigger though.

BTW the MES makes for a handy warming / holding oven when you need to shuffle things around in the kitchen too.

My decision to get the 30 was based on dollars and cents. The 30 was half the price of the 40.

MY 30 set out all winter on my covered patio. No direct snow sleet hail or rain...... still looks and works fine.

I am in OHIO, I get all 4 seasons. I smoked at 20 degrees this winter with no problems other than preheating the cabinet with a pan of boiling water. If it is too cold it will not turn on. preheating will raise the internal temp above the limit and then it is fine.

The walls of the cabinet are well insulated. No problem maintaining temp at 20 degrees or 95 degrees outside. although cold smoking cheese at 95 outside will most likely result in a puddle of goo in the bottom of the smoker unless you pack it with ice to try to keep the internal temp down.

Chips pellets chunks or what? The AMNPS is designed to burn pellets or dust. Todd only sells pellets and dust that are 100% flavor wood.

If you buy cherry pellets, they are 100% cherry. Other places pellets will be 80% alder or oak and 20% cherry.

As for what types...... personal preference. To me a very little Mesquite goes a very very very long way. Peach is

the wonder wood. Oak is fine for beef. Apple is fantastic for most anything. I probably burn more maple than anything else. Really depends on you taste.

Quantity to buy....... Depends on how much you plan to use your smoker. I got a couple pounds of each type from Todd. You can fill the AMNPS 2 or 3 times from a 2 pound bag. Smoke once a week then 10 pounds will last you 10 weeks more or less. Smoke every day.... Buy more, a lot more :)

Plus with the AMNPS you can cold smoke cheese and bacon. MMMmmmmmmmm Bacon!


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 22, 2012)

Great. 

So from your post, it sounds like the AMNPS holds about 1lb of pellets that will last about 1 smoke, does that sound about right?  Is there any trouble getting it burning or keeping it burning, or anything like that? 

From the looks of the AMNPS, it will take up 1 of the shelves in the MES, is that correct?

Do you need to have a pot of water in the smoker for moisture, like a lot of other smokers?

I think I want to get the 40 so I am confident on size.  So far, I have not found a retail store with the 40 in stock.  The one at Sam's is the older MES40 for $299, but I also dont have a Sam's membership. I wish I could get it at Home Depot since I have gift cards, but at this point I just want to find it for a good price and get it ASAP :)


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2012)

dj, evening...  The AMNPS holds about  1# of pellets, you are correct.... the burn time is 10 hrs or so...   The AMNPS sits to the left of the chip assembly in the botton of the smoker.... totally out of the way...  Light it and forget it.... continuous smoke so to speak...   then you use the electronics to control the temp... not the smoke...   A perfect setup...  

You are looking at the inside of my highly modified MES 30....  The AMNPS is a blessing in a small package.... Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2012)

djtech2k said:


> Great.
> 
> So from your post, it sounds like the AMNPS holds about 1lb of pellets that will last about 1 smoke,*  The AMNPS can be filled 3-4 times on 2 Lbs of pellets and you only Fill if you are smoking for 10 Hours. Each row burns a little over 3 hours so for Ribs you will only fill one row with a few ounces of pellets. *  does that sound about right? *So no uses less than a pound. I got Ten Pounds in Package #3 , have had several smokes since Feb and have yet to put a dent in my Pellet supply!*  Is there any trouble getting it burning or keeping it burning, or anything like that? *If you follow Todd's directions the pellets light and burn without issue. Most of the testing was done in a MES 40 because Todd owns a couple of them.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mrspike (Apr 24, 2012)

If you do not have a Sam's club close enough, they have them online. Don't have a membership?  Google Sams one day pass, or join and with just this one purchase you make out


----------



## coryjac0b (Apr 30, 2012)

Jzampier said:


> I too looked at smokers for a LONG time.  After reading about the Electric smoker MES40, it just made sense to me.  Plug it in, set it and forget it....to a sense.  Alot of people that have the MES40 end up getting the AMNPS from Todd and almost all of them get the Maverick remote thermo too.  If you read up on the problems the MES has with temp readings, not all experience the problems.  So rid yourself of concern and get the maverick.  The AMNPS will produce smoke for up to 11 hours without refilling it.  Much better than having to worry about the wood chips in the small chip tray that the MES has.
> 
> IMO, why worry about charcoal running out or chips running out and having to refill it every 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


Excuse me for high-jacking the thread.  I did just purchase one of the MES40 from sams, and i am happy with it so far.  I am curious as to what a "AMNPS" is, and the Maverick ET732 is.

Thanks


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys.

I am about to order the stuff I need from AMAZEN.

I am getting the MES40 from Sams.

I want to order from Todd today.

I want the AMNPS I guess.  I am going to get the dual probe Maverick.  Now for pellets, how should I order?  Ths site is a little confusing.  Like I see the pellets listed, but the flavors are in "blocks"  So if I order the 2lbs, is it 2lbs of 1 flavor or do u get 2lbs of each flavor in that box?

Any suggestions on which flavor and how much to buy?  I plan to smoke various meats and some salmon.  I would like some variety, but want plenty so I dont have to order often.


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 30, 2012)

coryjac0b said:


> Excuse me for high-jacking the thread.  I did just purchase one of the MES40 from sams, and i am happy with it so far.  I am curious as to what a "AMNPS" is, and the Maverick ET732 is.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## coryjac0b (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks!, looks like i will be placing an order today.


----------



## bigblue (May 1, 2012)

I just ordered from todd (amazenproducts.com)bought 30# of pellet if you look close at blocks your talking about they are for different weights (2# and 5# ) and whether pellets or dust just click on the block and you will see . their are also different blocks for different wood flavors (pit master is the bomb )any questions PM todd or call


----------



## kryinggame (May 1, 2012)

Dang, after reading all of this, I might want to go out and buy another MES and AMNPS.

Brother, sounds like you've gotten alot of great info. here. Obviously these folks are proud of their products. I have the MES 30. It still does a great job. I don't always do big smoking for a large crowd so it's perfect for me and my girlfriend. Whichever model you choose, I promise you won't be disappointed.

By the way, WHEN you purchase your AMNPS from Todd, you want to spend extra money and get as much of the PitMaster blend pellets. Those pellets will will really kiss your meat well. While smoking it, it burns a very delightful odor. And, it's an all around pellet which can be used on anything.

Good luck!


----------



## pinklincoln (May 3, 2012)

Without starting a new thread, I'm also shopping around for a smoker. For where I can walk in, and just buy one, these are the options I have.

Costco - Bradly Original w/ 48 hickory disks (best deal I could find)

And a smoke house little or big cheif. 

Now, other then the huge price difference. One takes disks, the other takes chips. The chips are about 1/4 of the price of the bradly disks. 

I want something that i can use for everything with ease- jerky to roasts, I read in a previous posts some smokers don't have strong enough coils to smoke at lower temperatures. Jerky, fish and sausage will be cooked the most in what I plan to buy.

Which is a better unit? Would the smokehouse be a quality machine for what i want to use it for? The chips are cheaper, and I have more options for sampling favors then I do the disks. It appearance seems like a heavy duty type machine, and less decrotive then the bradly. Are the chips a pain to add in every.. Hour? Manually, or is the ease of the automatic disks better?

I don't want to break the bank, and just prefer the cost effective options of the smokehouse cheif smokers, I also like the options of chips I can buy just about anywhere here.. But, the husband believes because bradly is the more expensive machine with fancy disks, it's probably better. If it is the be all end all, it may convince me. But if the products are comparable, I would use the near $150 difference to stock up on some accessories and meat. 

Please no abbreviations, i haven't quite caught on yet to what they all mean :S


----------



## pinklincoln (May 3, 2012)

- double post


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 3, 2012)

FWIW the local Sam's ran a open house kind of thing this last weekend. I am already a member so I didn't pay real close attention to the details but the jist was when you signed up they gave you a gift card worth the same price right on the spot. Might be something to check on in your area if someone is looking at the MES.


----------



## kryinggame (May 3, 2012)

PinkLincoln said:


> Without starting a new thread, I'm also shopping around for a smoker. For where I can walk in, and just buy one, these are the options I have.
> Costco - Bradly Original w/ 48 hickory disks (best deal I could find)
> And a smoke house little or big cheif.
> Now, other then the huge price difference. One takes disks, the other takes chips. The chips are about 1/4 of the price of the bradly disks.
> ...


You probably should have started a new thread on this because you may get alot of different answers. A few years ago, I was looking at the Bradley but it can quickly get expensive using their brand of chips. I believe a chip is used every 20 minutes. What if you're doing an 18 hour smoke? Also, what if Bradley goes out of business, will you be able to find their chips? I believe the majority of us who went with the MES are pleased. I use my MES every single weekend. I did have a few problems when I first bought the unit in December. The unit would not turn on. Amazon sent me a replacement. There was a problem with the electrical panel on the second unit and MES sent me a new electrical unit and their cookbook to compensate. Hey, stuff happens, no sweat. Since December, I have made so many racks of ribs, butts, chicken and fish in my unit. After the first few smokes, I got smart and bought the AMNPS from Todd. Do you need one, absolutely not but why not use one. I have better things to do with my time then to keep checking on the wood burning. Also, you can also over smoke your food.

I have the 30  inch MES and I love it. Tomorrow, I'm going to smoke a fatty (Yes I will post pics); I picked up a few racks of baby back at Costco, so they're going into the MES on Saturday. And Sunday, I'm going to do a chicken.

By the way, if you go with the MES and the AMNPS, use some of that $150 and stock up on Todd's Pitmaster's Choice. I promise, you won't be disappointed. I, as well as my neighbors and their dogs love the smell that Pitmaster's Choice puts out.

Happy smoking!


----------



## pinklincoln (May 3, 2012)

I'd hate to start a new one when someone asked pretty much the same question a few posts below.

I figured out the Smokehouse brand doesn't get hot enough for what I need it for, so bradly is an option. I'm in Canada, and finding these things is enough of a challenge, I looked at the master built 30 inch, it almost looks identical to the cusienart smoker, which is going to be $199.99 starting tomorrow. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...1153P/Cuisinart+Electric+Smoker.jsp?locale=en but the reviews say its junk.

My only options up here are cuisenart, Bradley, smokehouse and the bass pro shop brand. I may have to suck it up and order one to my US address if I want something decent.


----------



## moikel (May 3, 2012)

I dont want to just restate all the stuff already here but the MES with AMZPS is a really hard combination to beat. Bradley ties you to their puck/biscuit deal & I think its too much$.

I have had no problems with my MES Price hurts a bit because I am way down here on 240v so its almost double the price of USA.


----------



## bigblue (May 4, 2012)

I might be wrong but I think the bass pro is the same as the MES


----------



## pinklincoln (May 6, 2012)

I found the masterbuilt.  TSC stores carry them for my fellow Canadians, though if you're in an urban area you'll be making a long drive to find one. Too bad it was after I ordered a Bradley from Costco. Ended up getting the Electric Analog, I don't like too much technology on things that will get hot out doors, to me that's just another thing to break. I might end up having both sitting in my backyard if my Costco order doesn't get cancelled in time lol. I haven't found too many complaints about the Masterbuilt model I got other then the heating element from 1 review going and a short cord. Bradley had an array of technical malfunctions reported. I figure if I get a year out of this thing, it's money well spent to me. Even got a good deal on Charbroil wood chips while I was there for $2 a bag, around me they're usually $5 for a small bag. Hopefully I snagged enough to break this thing in. By the weekend Id like to do Salmon and Jerky as they seem to be the quickest and easiest things to start with, and do up a review on that.


----------



## tigerregis (May 6, 2012)

MES smokers are not sold in the GWN. The unit is sold by Centro and is available at CTC. The advice above regarding MES is directly equivalent to Centro. Mine was a pita until I bought Todd's A-Maz_N duster. Never looked back and am happy as can be with that duo.


----------



## djtech2k (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok, so I finally got around to ordering...

My local Sams said the MES was a deleted or discontinued item, so I joined online and ordered it there just 10mins ago :).

Next step, I went to AMAZEN and ordered everything LOL.

AMNPS5X8"NEW" A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER$39.991$39.99MAVET-732MAVERICK ET-732 REMOTE SMOKER THERMOMETER$59.991$59.99AMNP5 SPL-0004A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Pitmaster's Choice$9.991$9.99AMNP2 SPL-0008A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB - Peach$5.991$5.99AMNP2 SPL-0002A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB - Apple$5.991$5.99AMNP2 SPL-0003A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB - Bourbon Barrel$5.991$5.99AMNP2 SPL-0001A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB - Alder$5.991$5.99AMNP2 SPL-0007A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB - Mesquite$5.991$5.99DSC-8Free Shipping ET-732 [MAVET-732]$0.001$0.00
I bought a nice propane torch at Lowes, so I didnt need one.  I couldnt make up my mind on the pellets, so I picked an array of them.  I saw 2 mavericks, so I assume I picked the right one, the one that has 2 probes.

The thing I could NOT find was a cover for the MES40.  Anyone know where I can get a good all-weather cover for the MES40?


----------



## djtech2k (Jun 13, 2012)

Any suggestions where to find a cover for the mes40?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 13, 2012)

I went through 4 MES smokers. Every time one quit working MES Comp said drill the back plate off and cut the cord as close to the cabinet as you can. Send both back to us and we will replace the unit. All the while both my Bradley smokers have been going strong. Upon my last mail of the back plate and cord i got a letter from MES saying they will not honor any further warranties from me. WTH....SEE YA

Bradley has been my smoker choice for years now and IMHO the best electric smoke on the market. Yes the Bradley wood is a few bucks but i have used my AMZNS/AMZNPS in my Bradley with 0 problems. I use my Bradley 6 rack for 99% of my sausage smokes, cold smoked cheese,nuts.

My opinion and i endorse this message


----------



## brokenwing (Jun 13, 2012)

Amen Nepas, I had a MES 30, and I loved it when I first got it.  After two digital controls, broken feet, and replacing burnt wiring, the main control board died.  It never was outside, only when in use, and it was well taken care of. and only a little over a year old..  MES lost me as a customer as well.  Im moving on to a diffrent smoker as well.  The sad part is my 70 dollar ECB has been going strong for over 6 years, and has outlasted the MES go figure.


----------



## isfflcommish (Jan 14, 2013)

djtech2k,

  I read your post, don't know if you are still looking for a cover for your MES, but I ordered one from Amazon.com,


----------

